# Nintendo Direct 29 August Focus on 3DS



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems like another Nintendo Direct is comming up Wednesday August 29.(Tomorrow)
This time it's all about the 3DS and nothing about the WiiU.

Time: Japan JST: 20:00
Countdown Timer


Hopefully some good games and maybe a date for social program they where going to release.

 Nintendo Direct


----------



## Vanth88 (Aug 28, 2012)

I actually really enjoy watching these Nintendo Direct videos. Hopefully they announce new games perhaps a... Zelda game? wishful thinking I know but still.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Aug 28, 2012)

There are always stuff to download in the eShop after every Nintendo Direct! Looking forward to it! XD


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 28, 2012)

From the Nintendo Japan website:



> 今後発売を予定しているソフトなど、Wiiやニンテンドー3DSに関する新しい情報を、インターネット中継をご覧の皆さんに社長 岩田聡が直接お届けします。
> 『Wii U』に関する新しい情報の発表はありません。
> 
> _President Satoru Iwata will deliver directly to you via the Internet, such as software that is scheduled to be released in the future, new information about the Nintendo 3DS and Wii. There is no new information about the Wii U_.



I didn't translate that.

NoJ website/source:
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct/sp/index.html

20:00 JST August 29 (7PM Singapore - HK time, 11AM GMT, 7AM EDT, 4AM EST and 8PM Australia)

@crimzoneyed you might want to add these in.

EDIT:
Super wrong EST timing.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm hoping they'll announce a 3DS firmware update.
For the NoJ Direct though they'll probably announce a few things that'll never make it to the west though.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 28, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> I'm hoping they'll announce a 3DS firmware update.
> For the NoJ Direct though they'll probably announce a few things that'll never make it to the west though.


Yep, I hope they do that too and add some cool new things for the OS kind of like the folders, BUT BETTER!

EDIT: Even better would be TWEWY sequel, I doubt it though. DAMN YOU SQUARE!


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 28, 2012)

I am betting they are going to give some on Animal Crossing: Jump Out since it will release soon in Japan.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 28, 2012)

At the very least, improve the folders.
A single letter for each, and only blue? Come onnnn, can't even display an icon or something?


----------



## heartgold (Aug 28, 2012)

This will be good. 

I remember at one Nintendo direct where they announced new 3ds game after another. That was awesome.

Remember NSMB2 images got released on ND first, quite possible for first party titles, though i'm betting on more third party reveals.


----------



## klim28 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll piss my pants laughing if they ever announce a licenced CPP max mega ultra XL. I can't imagine what it will look like.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 28, 2012)

klim28 said:


> I'll piss my pants laughing if they ever announce a licenced CPP max mega ultra XL. I can't imagine what it will look like.


They will never embarrass themselves on a direct where people around the world will be viewing.

Heck the original wasn't even mentioned by Nintendo themselves.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 28, 2012)

klim28 said:


> I'll piss my pants laughing if they ever announce a licenced CPP max mega ultra XL. I can't imagine what it will look like.


A circle pad pro for the XL was already announced.


----------



## retrodoctor (Aug 28, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> klim28 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll piss my pants laughing if they ever announce a licenced CPP max mega ultra XL. I can't imagine what it will look like.
> ...


Not really. They said they had plans for one, but it's never been officially announced. Sort of how Apple hasn't announced a new iPhone yet.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 28, 2012)

I wanted to make this a new thread, but it's sorta related.

http://andriasang.com/con2fd/nintendo_retailer_briefing/

Retailer Briefing + Direct this week.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome! I was wondering when they were going to announce the August one.


Hopefully we get some news on Miiverse for 3DS, the new account system and Animal Crossing 3D!


----------



## broitsak (Aug 28, 2012)

I can watch this online?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> I can watch this online?


Er, yeah. There will be a live stream and a recorded video later.


----------



## jrk190 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I am REALLY hoping for a new Animal Crossing game! Like, the only reason I bought the 3DS was for this game, KH:3D, and the possibility of a new TWEWY or decent Square Enix/Anime Game.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 28, 2012)

I wish there would be some news about Zelda..


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is pretty sweet. I won't be home to watch it though, so I'll just read about what gets announced.


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope they announce a new Zelda.
Do you guys remember that picture that came out of nowhere last week and everybody said it was made using Colors, maybe it was not a fake...okay i'm really getting my hopes up.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2012)

It looks like people are pretty quick to get their hopes up here. You know, the last time that happened...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> It looks like people are pretty quick to get their hopes up here. You know, the last time that happened...


Nintendo Directs have always been pretty good. Even if a new game isn't announced, we're bound to get some interesting news.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like people are pretty quick to get their hopes up here. You know, the last time that happened...
> ...


It's somehow going to be a Mario port to the ios. 

What time is it in my time.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 28, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Their probably going to announce a new 3D mario game for 3DS or Wii U.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like people are pretty quick to get their hopes up here. You know, the last time that happened...
> ...



Interesting? Yeah, hopefully.

Something like a new Zelda title? That's more doubtful.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Awesome! I was wondering when they were going to announce the August one.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we get some news on Miiverse for 3DS, the new account system and Animal Crossing 3D!


I REALLY hope so. I'd like to see how Nintendo is going to deal with online and social interaction


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Aug 28, 2012)

I think this broadcast is going to be filled to the brim with the awesomest games you can ever imagine....

....so they can be released in Japan only!


After the TWEWY countdown timer I cannot be suprised


----------



## heartgold (Aug 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Eh? What happened last time? 3DSXL gor revealed. 

They have announced some pretty cool projects in the past like Project x zone, monster hunter 4 and some of the 3DS Eshop games. Other than new games we have gotten good traliers of upcoming games and release dates.

Maybe they'll announce a few big titles for this holiday.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

I love these. Always interesting and something in it for everybody. And hey, maybe this is Nintendo's new way of showing off stuff instead of using a magazine. Because let's be honest, that magazine got pretty useless, and all the information that was in it was already on the internet. And not to mention with Nintendo Direct, it's Nintendo showing off the stuff first.


----------



## nachoscool (Aug 29, 2012)

They might talk about Dragon Ball 3ds.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 29, 2012)

AnimalCrossinge3D 
Or MiiVerse for sure.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 29, 2012)

This page appeared this morning, but was fast removed



Spoiler












The Nintendo Direct will focus on 3DS  ...maybe a sign ??
Who knows ^^

EDIT: yup, already stated here http://gbatemp.net/t...ct-leaked-game/


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

Animal Crossing
Fire Emblem DLC
Monster Hunter 4
Professor Layton X Ace Attorney
Paper Mario SS
Luigi Mansion
Castlevania 
Monster Hunter 3G DLC
Bravely Default Flying Fairy

New eShop titles
New eShop downloadable demos/3DS games

Please, no LoZ remake.


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

It's started. They're talking about some sort of Kirby disc case, I think...
NSMB2 DLC
Dragon Quest X 3DS app thingy
Medabots 7 (WANT)
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy (RPG)
Project X Zone (Hey, Reiji) Gameplay looks similar to Robot Wars OG Endless Frontier for DS also SELVARIA
AKB48+ME >_>
Inazuma Eleven Collection 1-2-3
EX Troopers
Naruto SD something, chibi beatemup
Layton new main series game story looks weird and awesome, last one of the second trilogy
Art Academy something - I suspect True Art Acedemy possibly on eShop and retail
Girls Mode - looks like followup to Style Boutique


I suppose I'll update this live with the stuff they list


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a feeling this is gonna be a disappointing one seeing we're on third party already. iwata prove me wrong...


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 29, 2012)

Every time I see Medarot 7 news, it makes me feel sad cos of the region lock. Though I could just import the Japanese 3DS...... Tempting 


Btw, Bravely Default: Flying Fairy looks pretty awesome


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 29, 2012)

Arras said:


> It's started. They're talking about some sort of Kirby disc case, I think...
> NSMB2 DLC
> Dragon Quest X 3DS
> Medabots 7 (WANT)
> ...


dragon quest 10 on the 3ds is just a app not a game


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

AKB ugly as fuck


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 29, 2012)

Yawn...


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

NiGHtS said:


> Yawn...


Ex Troopers looks interesting.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 29, 2012)

woot another new layton game


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 29, 2012)

Arras said:


> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn...
> ...



Sad thing is hardly any of this looks like it'll be localized. Only Layton might just make the cut


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

Another Layton title.

Lol. Miracle Mask isn't even out in the West.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 29, 2012)

that pretty much how it goes with the layton series we get one as japan is getting a new entry lol


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 29, 2012)

Freaky old man is freaky. :\


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

That Art Academy dude WTF


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 29, 2012)

Arras said:


> That Art Academy dude WTF


thats japan for ya lol


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

Have the list just in case:

Not much interesting so far

NSMB2 DLC
Dragon Quest X 3DS app thingy
Medabots 7 (WANT)
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy (RPG)
Project X Zone (Hey, Reiji) Gameplay looks similar to Robot Wars OG Endless Frontier for DS also SELVARIA
AKB48+ME >_>
Inazuma Eleven Collection 1-2-3
EX Troopers
Naruto SD something, chibi beatemup
Layton new main series game story looks weird and awesome, last one of the second trilogy
Art Academy something - I suspect True Art Acedemy possibly on eShop and retail
Girls Mode - looks like followup to Style Boutique
White+pink 3DS XL (two seperate colours)
ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS GUYS - mod your house, send outfits to friends as QRs
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Some release dates

eShop stuff
RPG thingy
HarmoKnight - looks fun Has Pokemon Black/White music
weird mii stuff


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 29, 2012)

details on new layton game

- name is Professor Layton Choubunmei to A no Isan, due out in 2013
- This is the final adventure for Professor Layton!


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

FFFFFFFUUUUUU RESSETTI IS BACK


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 29, 2012)

Now we're on the good stuff!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 29, 2012)

Arras said:


> Have the list just in case:
> 
> Not much interesting so far
> 
> ...


ex troopers
Professor Layton Choubunmei to A no Isan
project X zone
bravery default


all made this worht watching


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 29, 2012)

I guess iwata lost some weight


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> details on new layton game
> 
> - name is Professor Layton Choubunmei to A no Isan, due out in 2013
> - This is the _*final adventure*_ for Professor Layton!


NUUUUU He still needs to meet with Phoenix XD LOL


----------



## ferofax (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> details on new layton game
> 
> - name is Professor Layton Choubunmei to A no Isan, due out in 2013
> - This is the final adventure for Professor Layton!


Is this the Mask of Miracles? We know about it for a long time now.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 29, 2012)

NiGHtS said:


> Now we're on the good stuff!


good stuff o.0 they been showing good stuff great 3rd party support so far for this handheld


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL the cat at Paper Mario


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

I want Project X Zone >_>


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 29, 2012)

Hhehehehehe @ Senran Kagura Burst :3

Have a feeling that HarmoKnight will make it outside Japan 

Monster Hunter 4? WOOT?


Wait.. that's it  need moar


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

The first RPG title looks kinda fun...

But ¥1,000 is kinda steep.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha, I like the look of this rhythm thing.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

Game Freak and DAT music game.


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

NSMB2 DLC
Dragon Quest X 3DS app thingy
Medabots 7 (WANT)
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy (RPG)
Project X Zone (Hey, Reiji) Gameplay looks similar to Robot Wars OG Endless Frontier for DS also SELVARIA
AKB48+ME >_>
Inazuma Eleven Collection 1-2-3
EX Troopers
Naruto SD something, chibi beatemup
Layton new main series game story looks weird and awesome, last one of the second trilogy
Art Academy something - I suspect True Art Acedemy possibly on eShop and retail
Girls Mode - looks like followup to Style Boutique
White+pink 3DS XL (two seperate colours)
ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS GUYS - mod your house, send outfits to friends as QRs
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Some release dates

eShop stuff
RPG thingy
HarmoKnight - looks fun Has Pokemon Black/White music
weird mii stuff - Iwata mii doing hawaii dance - has some sort of music mode that sounds like KK

Monster Hunter 4 something (no gameplay or screens)
poker face dude talking about NSMB2
he's explaining Coin Rush mode >_> Goldo Fiorbolo
moar BD Flying Fairy
FREAKY ART ACADEMY DUDE IS BACK
Some more about the RPG thingy


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 29, 2012)

The life of Iwata: the game?


----------



## klim28 (Aug 29, 2012)

I sooooo want that pink XL


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

Iwata in HAWAII


----------



## Clarky (Aug 29, 2012)

oh dear, this is bound to get people excited


----------



## Hellmaster (Aug 29, 2012)

IWATA: THE INTERACTIVE VIDEO GAME CONFIRMED


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 29, 2012)

That was poor. Sometimes these things have big announcements, sometimes they're just boring as anything...why can't they be equally good?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 29, 2012)

Was that just a coin rush guide for a map? XD

The weird old guy again!


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Was that just a coin rush guide for a map? XD
> 
> The weird old guy again!


He's BAAACK


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't think many games will be localized...
Thank goodness I have a Japanese 3DS.

Today's direct is kinda boring though.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 29, 2012)

Bravely Default, Ex Troopers, Paper Mario, Monster Hunter 4 and maybe Animal Crossing.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Only games worth any in my opinion.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 29, 2012)

So much shovelware in the presentation Jesus!
Currently looking forward to Layton, Paper Mario, Animal Crossing and the Rhythm Game.
Pink XL is disgustingly hideous.
Dammit Nintendo, just give me a Flipnote Studio and I'll be happy forever! Gone are the days when I used to spend hours on Hatena.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Aug 29, 2012)

I just came back home. What has been announced so far?


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

Sonic4Ever said:


> I just came back home. What has been announced so far?


My list:

NSMB2 DLC
Dragon Quest X 3DS app thingy
Medabots 7 (WANT)
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy (RPG, looks like Final Fantasy quality)
Project X Zone (Hey, Reiji) Gameplay looks similar to Robot Wars OG Endless Frontier for DS also SELVARIA
AKB48+ME >_>
Inazuma Eleven Collection 1-2-3
EX Troopers
Naruto SD something, chibi beatemup
Layton new main series game story looks weird and awesome, last one of the second trilogy
Art Academy something - I suspect True Art Acedemy possibly on eShop and retail
Girls Mode - looks like followup to Style Boutique
White+pink 3DS XL (two seperate colours)
ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS GUYS - mod your house, send outfits to friends as QRs
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Some release dates

eShop stuff:
RPG thingy
HarmoKnight - looks fun Has Pokemon Black/White music
weird mii stuff - Iwata mii doing hawaii dance - has some sort of music mode that sounds like KK

Monster Hunter 4 something (no gameplay or screens)
poker face dude talking about NSMB2
he's explaining Coin Rush mode >_> Goldo Fiorbolo
moar BD Flying Fairy
FREAKY ART ACADEMY DUDE IS BACK
Some more about the RPG thingy; hai


----------



## ShadowSora13 (Aug 29, 2012)

I learnt japanese "hae" "hae" "hae"


----------



## void03 (Aug 29, 2012)

Think the RPG thing is a Radio Wave People RPG Sequel

Source: http://www.siliconer...r-september-26/


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSora13 said:


> I learnt japanese "hae" "hae" "hae"


Actually it's hai, and yeah he says it every 10 seconds xD


----------



## ShadowSora13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Arras said:


> ShadowSora13 said:
> 
> 
> > I learnt japanese "hae" "hae" "hae"
> ...


xD  I know the title of the game^^ The hai game PP


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

Aand it's over. Read my post a bit above for the full but possibly slightly inaccurate list of stuff.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 29, 2012)

The first Denpa Ningen RPG is supposed to be quite good, and is being localised too.
So hopefully the sequel will be great too. It borrows heavily from Dragon Quest IX.

Animal Crossing 3DS is looking awesome, you have to spend your own bells to upgrade the village even!
Clothes designing is looking the best it has ever been as well, sharing them with QR codes as well.

And so many of those awesome looking japanese games that will probably not get localised, oh dear.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 29, 2012)

I think that Iwata game is Tomodachi Collection. There's one on the DS that's basically Mii Maker + Animal Crossing + The Sims. Never gonna be localized though so...

Unless Reggie insists on a version of HIM instead. XD


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

ferofax said:


> I think that Iwata game is Tomodachi Collection. There's one on the DS that's basically Mii Maker + Animal Crossing + The Sims. Never gonna be localized though so...
> 
> Unless Reggie insists on a version of HIM instead. XD


Yup, it was revealed to be Tomodachi Collection 3DS.

99% it will not be localized though. This game was already revealed in TGS 2011.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 29, 2012)

did anyone wanna screenshot the animal crossing QR codes the the Skyward Sword Zelda Clothing?


----------



## klim28 (Aug 29, 2012)

4 new demos up on the JP eShop
* Rhythm Hunter Harmo Knight
Medabots 7
Samurai Warriors Chronicle 2nd
Boku wa Koukuu Kanseikan: Airport Hero 3D*

2 new 3D downloadable vids
* Project X Zone
Bravely Default*


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSora13 said:


> I learnt japanese "hae" "hae" "hae"



Me too - "Nina-tendo 3DS eshopo downa-loado gameo"

Was much easier than I thought!


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> ShadowSora13 said:
> 
> 
> > I learnt japanese "hae" "hae" "hae"
> ...



Don't forget the Goldo Fiorbolo from NSMB2.


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Aug 29, 2012)

One year of 3DS and no new Zelda >(


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

> The news was announced by Level-5's CEO Akihiro Hino during today's Nintendo Direct livestream . Roughly translated from the Japanese, the new game will be titled Professor Layton & the Remains of an Advanced Civilisation.



Last adventure? Why Level-5 Why.


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> > The news was announced by Level-5's CEO Akihiro Hino during today's Nintendo Direct livestream . Roughly translated from the Japanese, the new game will be titled Professor Layton & the Remains of an Advanced Civilisation.
> 
> 
> 
> Last adventure? Why Level-5 Why.


It's the conclusion of the prequel trilogy


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> did anyone wanna screenshot the animal crossing QR codes the the Skyward Sword Zelda Clothing?


Here you go:


Spoiler























Also, I couldn't resist capturing this:


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

I want one of those D'AWW Kirby cases he showed at the start


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

Today's direct was just okay.

Hopefully they have a boatload of titles to show in TGS 2012. TGS 2011 was amazing.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Here you go



Thanks
i captioned it for you


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go
> ...


Roflol! This picture needs to be a meme.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go
> ...


If there was some way to change the "大" in the background with a dollar sign, that would be even better.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 29, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...



Lol changed it to a £ sign


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Im watching this and i have no idea what the dudes saying...


----------



## jrk190 (Aug 29, 2012)

I made it a meme, posted it on Reddit. http://imgur.com/a/aCFZy


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > did anyone wanna screenshot the animal crossing QR codes the the Skyward Sword Zelda Clothing?
> ...


You posted the non-captioned picture earlier, would you mind putting it back?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2012)

Unless you stick wings on it and make it fly Nintendo I'm not buying into these 'broadcasts' anymore.
(Oh and Miiverse :3 )


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


Here it is:


----------



## ferofax (Sep 1, 2012)

Still no subbed version of the vid? I see it's up on Youtube, but no subs... :/


----------

